# Harry Potter and lotr



## alpheyt (May 2, 2011)

Is it just me or are there several comparisons between Harry Potter and lotr.

Evil dark lord, main character who starts of with no parents, giant spiders, kind old wizard etc. etc.

Would you agree? Can you find anymore comparisons?


----------



## camlost (May 8, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere, just do a little searching. Anyway, I have also noted that it seems some of the ideas in Harry Potter were influenced by LOTR but not in a sinister, plagiarizing sort of way.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 8, 2011)

If you look below the responses on this page there's links to similar threads.

It seems you may have it backwards between Harry Potter and tLOTR:
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?8883-LOTR-copied-Harry-Potter
:*D

From reading old lays, including translations done by Tolkien himself, it's easy to see artifacts very similar to elements used in Arda in old Europe. I think that Rowling would come under less fire if there was a larger gap (hundreds instead of fifty years) between the writing of the two different greater stories


----------

